# ModRewrite Weiterleitung



## liquidbeats (16. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

kurze Frage. Ich versuche momentan über HTACCESS eine Weiterleitung zu realisieren. Aber irgendwie möchte er die Regeln ncht so gerne Fressen. Mag wohl an den Sonderzeichen wie FRagezeichen liegen.

Ich möchte bspw. dass http://www.domain.tld/?seite=preisanfrage.php zu /preisanfrage.html weiterleitet.
Da gibt es noch beiweitem mehr Urls, aber generell wollte ich das zur veranschaulichung mal nennen.

Jemand einen Lösungsansatz für mich?

Besten Dank


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. März 2010)

Moin,

deinen Versuch als Ansatz zu Kennen, wäre schonmal nicht schlecht gewesen 

Ich tippe aber, die Lösung findest du hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/354521-url-rewrite-umgekehrt.html


----------

